# Evinrude is done



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Had to see it for myself! My thinking is this... getting them to burn as clean as they do costs a fortune! I think they are up to something here. They even kinda hint at it in their statement. They dropped the can am’s for a while too and brought them back strong! Very large company that knows what they are doing. Wouldn’t sweat the new motor, they are still going to have parts and dealer support.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

“We will discontinue production of Evinrude E-TEC and E-TEC G2 outboard engines.”

http://ir.brp.com/news-releases/new...strategy-focusing-boats-and-new-technologies/


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

WOW is all I can say.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

iMacattack said:


> “We will discontinue production of Evinrude E-TEC and E-TEC G2 outboard engines.”
> 
> http://ir.brp.com/news-releases/new...strategy-focusing-boats-and-new-technologies/


I’m tellin’ ya’l, they’ve got something up their sleeves here. BRP is a huge corporation and Covid 19 certainly had no real impact them to simply halt production!


----------



## Ganderzone (Oct 6, 2015)

I personally wouldn't buy an etec but I will admit, it was impressive what they did with the two stroke for so long. Evinrude had a long history that still runs deep in Wisconsin, sad to see one of the classics die. I assume Mercury did some damage with their v6 and v8's, covid19 was probably the last straw.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

They say they are going to honor the warranty. The problem is, the marina"s that sold them are going to move on.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Don’t believe me, give it a little while. Let’s revisit this one in a year maybe two! I can visualize a direct injected turbo 4stroke coming in the future! That’s my guess anyway! This company has the technology and funding to pull it off in short order! The G2 was just a predecessor for what’s next. We are after all, talking about the same company that took the Evinrude Ficht motors, put the injectors in an aluminum housing, and changed the cowlings and went to lost foam casting calling it the “Etec” and somehow fooled everybody into thinking it was a whole new motor! I have certs for both so trust me when I say they didn’t change much. They did make it better and more reliable but still ficht fuel injection technology!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

BassFlats said:


> They say they are going to honor the warranty. The problem is, the marina"s that sold them are going to move on.


More money in parts/service than sales in the long haul. More profit can be made the first 100 er’ 300hr service on the big motors than the net from the sale sometimes! If in inventory, the dealer will often take a loss when coming off floor plan just to move it!


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

maybe xd-100 oil will go down in price!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

mrbacklash said:


> maybe xd-100 oil will go down in price!


Not a chance!


----------



## PHKMAN (Mar 1, 2018)

Hard to believe they would completely give up on the direct-injection 2-stroke technology. I don’t have any experience with the engine, but the ETEC seems like a superior engine compared to the rest of the 4-stroke market. Light weight, more torque and better hole shot, less maintenance, fewer moving parts, etc. The downsides being the availability of parts, oil expense, and a smaller dealer network.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Wonder if the new one will be a hybrid?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Kachnycz said:


> Hard to believe they would completely give up on the direct-injection 2-stroke technology. I don’t have any experience with the engine, but the ETEC seems like a superior engine compared to the rest of the 4-stroke market. Light weight, more torque and better hole shot, less maintenance, fewer moving parts, etc. The downsides being the availability of parts, oil expense, and a smaller dealer network.


What a timely--and coincidental--2nd post with your wealth of E-TEC experience.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.tradeonlytoday.com/.amp/tech/brp-president-talks-growth-strategy

Decided to do a little digging and found this, and ya’ll think I’m just a dumb ol’ ******* boy from Homosassa! What the hell they are doing, IDK... but I am damn curious now and have some theories!


----------



## PHKMAN (Mar 1, 2018)

Zika said:


> What a timely--and coincidental--2nd post with your wealth of E-TEC experience.


It is timely - reading about the FICHT engine was one way to waste time in COVID isolation this week. And BRP discontinuing the engine was a coincidence so I though id ask MS: Is there something people don’t like about this engine or is your average boat purchaser just a brand whore?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Brp will be incorporating their engines into their boats! There will be no more E tec outboards. Alumacrafts will probably all become inboard jets while the pontoons will probably end up some hybrid newfangled I/O setup! The Johnson line will come back as a 4stroke model and hopefully have a damn turbo in the exhaust housing! These are my predictions!


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

BRP made a huge investment into those new 3 cylinders 115-150 motors. All for nought.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

JC Designs said:


> Don’t believe me, give it a little while. Let’s revisit this one in a year maybe two! I can visualize a direct injected turbo 4stroke coming in the future! That’s my guess anyway!


Isnt this already called Verado?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

A quote I read recently rung true here. Times of crisis force us to take account of those things we have put off for a long time.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Capt LeMay. It’s very true. Heard it through a couple contacts I still have then saw the news release from BPR. Linked above.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> Isnt this already called Verado?


No, they have a leaky belt driven supercharger. Also, not DI


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

I think it was the ugly ass cowlings that did them in.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Evinrude etec inboard jets and I’O’s are the future of the company. They’ll bring Johnson back for the outboard side. I’m so confident in my premonition... anybody wanna get a little “long term” side bet goin’?


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

JC Designs said:


> Evinrude etec inboard jets and I’O’s are the future of the company. They’ll bring Johnson back for the outboard side. I’m so confident in my premonition... anybody wanna get a little “long term” side bet goin’?


That'd be something..


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

They are beasts of motors and will be missed. Agreed the G2’s weren’t the best looking. I bought a used boat that came with a G1 250 and it’s been a great motor so far at close to 800hr


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

The loss of jobs in the US sucks as does the loss of innovation. Not to mention, i was very interested in one of their new midsize motors for a repower


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Diesels.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd like to have a big Johnson!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I need to get this old girl out and give her some love soon.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

The loss of jobs does suck and will likely be temporary. BRP will continue to be an innovator in the marine industry as stated in the article from last year that I posted as well as the article that @BassFlats posted.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Ya’ll realize that OMC had a version of the sportjet? Guess who owns that? They also had the seadrive “which sucked” but guess who owns that now? BRP can do a lot with those patents moving forward with their total boat/motor integration plan and “revolutionize” the industry!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I've owned four Evinrudes over the years, including two E-TECs. Had injectors go bad on two and wasn't satisfied with the overall performance of the smaller engine. 

Made the switch back to Mercury and glad I did. And I agree, the G2 cowlings are the ugliest on the water.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’m seeing an oversized jetski with a poling platform and wakeboard speakers burning my shoreline, jumping my wake, and ...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

firecat1981 said:


> I'd like to have a big Johnson!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Guess I'm a poster child for brand loyalty since all I've ever had are Johnson or Evinrude, starting in 1974... That said, my new E-Tec 90 with only about 8 months use still has an almost four years of warranty remaining. Guess I'll be finding out what that's worth. Checked in with my dealer Seapower in south Dade an hour ago - and they only learned of it yesterday afternoon... 

I had intended to turn it over at the two year mark since it's in commercial service but that will be problematic now, I'm guessing... Funny thing, these 90's (this is my fourth one) have been the best motors I've ever had for reliability and service. My dealer, Jack Rupp also tells me that the Evinrude motors have been and still are profitable. I guess that they're just not profitable enough.... 

This is the second time over the years I've been down this road since I was on OMC's program until they declared bankruptcy in 2001... 

By the way, whenever I hear someone equate the E-tec motors with the Ficht motors I cringe since they're really quite a bit different.... Those Ficht motors (like all the other fuel injected motors in the late 90's) were very problematic and helped push OMC over the edge... BRP only came out with those first generation E-Tecs in 2005 - long after they'd purchased what was left of OMC...


----------



## Kennerman (Oct 3, 2019)

Amazing how many times motor manufacturers have bought transoms only to have their whole business go down the drain.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Kennerman said:


> Amazing how many times motor manufacturers have bought transoms only to have their whole business go down the drain.


Yamaha and Merc pulled out of OEM for the lines BRP purchased immediately after BRP purchased these transoms. BRP... hold my beer...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Not surprised. Although some people claim many hours of uninterrupted service from the ETEC, that is the exception. The old carbureted OMC was at one time the most reliable saltwater outboard power available, but that ended with the Oceanrunner series which led to the demise of OMC.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I generally chalk up all the BS debating over outboards to the same sort of generally unfounded biases that exist in Ford vs. Chevy/GMC vs. Dodge and so on. There's the old adage that "buy a Mercury if you want to get there first but buy a Yamaha if you want to get back" implying that a Merc will run fast but is unreliable. Pretty much all the outboards made in the last 10 years or so (occasional lemons aside which are usually caused by some tiny issue getting missed in QC) are exceptionally reliable.

I know tons and tons of people running Etec outboards who have never had a single issue and speak glowingly of them. Particularly in the 60hp to 250hp class. I've had one issue where a hose clip wasn't properly locked down that caused my 90 Etec to run hotter than it should but it was fixed under warranty and never caused a real issue.

I tend to think people who have issues are the dumbasses who abuse their stuff like running their tunnel hull jacked up all the way across a mud flat sucking up mud and not enough water to prevent overheating.

That being said, I think the absolute best outboard on the market in the 25-70hp class is made by Tohatsu. Some people are pretty wary but I think the Zukes in the 90-140 class are really good too.

And I think Evinrude is either going to reintroduce something special under their badge or be sold off to another manufacturer.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Nothing is uglier than this. It looks like an unborn baby armadillo.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I hope they can stay in the game as more choices is always better. The 2006 50 etec I had was flawless for the 9 years I ran it. With that said, I always wondered about their choice to stay two stroke when all the other manufacturers were going to four strokes. If you have the best thing going out there, someone will always try to emulate you and no manufacturer jumped back in to the two stroke game.


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

If they were planning on unveiling some new 4 stroke wonder, wouldn't they keep producing something to put on their boats in meantime instead of partnering with competition? My guess is they made no money on etecs, but they make a shitload of $ on jetskiis, and are dead set on flooding our back bays with water rockets. Oh, and margins probably aren't bad on $35k aluminum hulls either


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

EsteroS said:


> If they were planning on unveiling some new 4 stroke wonder, wouldn't they keep producing something to put on their boats in meantime instead of partnering with competition? My guess is they made no money on etecs, but they make a shitload of $ on jetskiis, and are dead set on flooding our back bays with water rockets. Oh, and margins probably aren't bad on $35k aluminum hulls either


You are thinking along the same lines as me here. But, the man did make sure to mention BRP still owns the Johnson name and how nice that card is to hold!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

EsteroS said:


> If they were planning on unveiling some new 4 stroke wonder, wouldn't they keep producing something to put on their boats in meantime instead of partnering with competition? My guess is they made no money on etecs, but they make a shitload of $ on jetskiis, and are dead set on flooding our back bays with water rockets. Oh, and margins probably aren't bad on $35k aluminum hulls either


Also, as far as partnering with Mercury goes... the greatest trick the devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn’t exist!


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

BRP made a lot of lemons in the 115-130 line up 2009-2011 so many so they pulled the line. I had three powerbeads in the first 100 hours while they tried to figure out why the things would just randomly not start and leave you stranded anywhere from 15minutes to an hour then would magically start up again. Its a bad feeling when you have run from Flamingo into say Tarpon Bay and knew you may never see another boat back there all day. After the third powerhead they figured it out I guess and shortly after pulled the HO and 130 from market. I spoke to lots of other guys at ramps with those engines that had the same experience. Exceptional service however from that company and they stood by their product. Went back to Merc and never looked back but Evinrude still has better service centers at least where I have lived.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

My boat spent more time in for warranty work than I got to fish it. First powerhead went at 30 hours.. For that reason I never considered another. When it ran it ripped though.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Q & A from Fishing Tackle Retailer:

FTR reached out to BRP regarding the future of Evinrude and received the following replies regarding the iconic brand’s future.
Q: Will you keep the doors open to produce Evinrude engines again someday?

BRP: We are re-orienting our marine strategy and concentrating our efforts on next generation engine technology, publicly known as Project Ghost, our boat business and other marine projects where we see a lot of potential to transform the on-water experience for consumers. We have no plan to bring back the production of outboard engines E-TEC and E-TEC G2.

Q: Will you sell the brand or the technology of your Evinrude engines?

BRP: Evinrude has a long history and we will maintain the trademark. At this point, we have no intention of selling the brand or the technology of Evinrude.

Q: Evinrude is obviously an iconic American outboard brand, one of the true giants in that world. Does BRP plan to completely eliminate the brand from the industry?

BRP: Evinrude has a long history and we will maintain the trademark. At this point, we have no intention of selling the brand or the technology of Evinrude. The Evinrude name will remain as we have outboard engines in the market, and we will continue to supply customers and dealer network service parts as needed and honor our manufacturer limited warranties and extended service contracts. For the moment, we retain the trademark and the patents and have no intention of selling these.

Q: What should existing Evinrude owners know about ongoing maintenance for their outboards?

BRP: We will continue to supply customers and the dealer network service parts as needed and honor our manufacturer limited warranties and extended service contracts.

Q: How long will Evinrude maintain technician training and support for replacement parts?

BRP: Over 1,000 dealers and distributors, globally, will be impacted. We will honor our commitments and work with them to ensure a smooth transition.

Q: Will Evinrude continue to fulfill existing engine orders for 2020?

BRP: Along with the dealer inventory, we have enough inventory to ensure a smooth transition. Most customers who have ordered an engine will receive their units in a timely manner.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Hmmmm "next generation engine technology" Will be interested to see what they come up with.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

The Evinrude dealership is mounting my new etec tomorrow on my boat. So I'm in it for the long haul. Good luck getting future business when Evinrude has stopped production twice in the last 20 years.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

And I rest my case, see ya’ll in a year when they release the “Ghost”.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

BassFlats said:


> The Evinrude dealership is mounting my new etec tomorrow on my boat. So I'm in it for the long haul. Good luck getting future business when Evinrude has stopped production twice in the last 20 years.


As ling as they uphold their obligations to your service and warranty, I see no big deal with ending a model. Auto manufacturers do it all the time.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Just so long as I can get my XD100 oil! Funny my 6 year warranty expires in a few days. Engine has treated me well. Have over 1000 hours.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Zika said:


> Q & A from Fishing Tackle Retailer:
> 
> FTR reached out to BRP regarding the future of Evinrude and received the following replies regarding the iconic brand’s future.
> Q: Will you keep the doors open to produce Evinrude engines again someday?
> ...


This reminds me of the conference call by Lehman Brothers.

Q: how are the financials holding up?
A: Lehman is financially sound and is in no danger of collapse.

That was one day before they declared bankruptcy.

In my opinion, BRP has already sold the brand off to someone.


----------



## Tarponhead (Mar 18, 2018)

My 2001 175 Ocean Pro Keeps going strong with its 2500+ hours and good milage. Obviously excellent quality engine. No need to consider “new technology” from any brand.
4 stroke is no better than 2 strokes. Evinrude had a long runway on emissions too, so thats not a reason to punt. 
Hate to see them go.
We as consumers will suffer this loss in the market if they dont bring a motor to market to fill the void. Myself, I would never own anything made by Bruswick corp. 
And Yamaha is overpriced, IMO of course.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

as James said their long term plan is to build motors into the hulls where you don't even see them. I read about this last year and they even had some conceptual dwgs. looked pretty ugly to me and looked like a pain to service.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

devrep said:


> as James said their long term plan is to build motors into the hulls where you don't even see them. I read about this last year and they even had some conceptual dwgs. looked pretty ugly to me and looked like a pain to service.


 But will it run shallow?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I hope this doesn't adversely affect the resale value of my Ficht.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I wasn’t impressed with the etec 60 I had. It was a heavy motor if I remember right the 60 Suzuki and Tohatsu are lighter than the 60 etec. 

Messing with the stupid oil is a pain in my opinion I noticed no awesome hole shot greater than a modern 4 stroke on similar hulls. 

The hose flush port was mess always popping out of the cowling like every other time you used it.

That coupled with it peeing from the rear always was annoying when running shallow to have to look back behind it to ensure it was peeing correctly. 

The injection seemed like a not great design For the flats market with how you have to orient the plug electrode to keep the oil/fuel mix from wetting the spark causes premature wear on the plugs especially if you do lots of slow speed cruising. I feel you see yami, tohatsu, Suzuki, Mercury on the water as the top brands.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

https://www.boatindustry.com/news/32295/ghost-evinrude-is-working-on-the-invisible-outboard-motor

No thanks.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

devrep said:


> as James said their long term plan is to build motors into the hulls where you don't even see them. I read about this last year and they even had some conceptual dwgs. looked pretty ugly to me and looked like a pain to service.


Thatll be a pain when time to repower you will have limited options.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Thatll be a pain when time to repower you will have limited options.


Yep, they don’t care. The E-Tec “technology” is goin to be inboard and they’ll release the “ALL NEW” Johnson line up for outboard power.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Kachnycz said:


> Hard to believe they would completely give up on the direct-injection 2-stroke technology. I don’t have any experience with the engine, but the ETEC seems like a superior engine compared to the rest of the 4-stroke market. Light weight, more torque and better hole shot, less maintenance, fewer moving parts, etc. The downsides being the availability of parts, oil expense, and a smaller dealer network.



Some people I know have had good luck. My 2007 Etec was trash... I took it to the dealer many times the last year I owned it chasing a cylinder one spark plug that literally would burn off the entire electrode within 4-8 hours at a time, new ECM, new injectors, multiple spark plugs back to back and even more I cant remember now and $2000 later I sold it and bought my Suzuki 4 stroke, which has been great. Its quiet, efficient and I dont have to constantly top off with 2 stroke oil.

I feel like the Covid crap probably didnt help, but ultimately they were just not selling like they used to with the demand for everyone going the 4 stroke route. The technology in the 4 strokes are getting better and better. My 60 Zuke was I believe 10 lbs lighter than my 60 Etec.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I think I’m gonna buy some stock this coming month...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Some people I know have had good luck. My 2007 Etec was trash... I took it to the dealer many times the last year I owned it chasing a cylinder one spark plug that literally would burn off the entire electrode within 4-8 hours at a time, new ECM, new injectors, multiple spark plugs back to back and even more I cant remember now and $2000 later I sold it and bought my Suzuki 4 stroke, which has been great. Its quiet, efficient and I dont have to constantly top off with 2 stroke oil.
> 
> I feel like the Covid crap probably didnt help, but ultimately they were just not selling like they used to with the demand for everyone going the 4 stroke route. The technology in the 4 strokes are getting better and better. My 60 Zuke was I believe 10 lbs lighter than my 60 Etec.


topping off with 2 stroke oil is such grief OMG. Not like doing regular oil changes and filter changes.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

devrep said:


> topping off with 2 stroke oil is such grief OMG. Not like doing regular oil changes and filter changes.


 A oil and filter change once a year is definitely easier than adding oil after every trip, plus you don’t have to worry about not having enough oil to run the boat.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm a big fan of premix


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

iMacattack said:


> A quote I read recently rung true here. Times of crisis force us to take account of those things we have put off for a long time.


Isn't that the same thing as "sweep the leg"


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I just got back from the dealer with the new beast. The dealer said his calls today have been 50/50 on wanting to sell the etec off their transoms and buying







engines before they run out.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like they are planning to put the entire "outboard" in a straight line.

Kinda like the old inboards.

They have to come up with a way to be able to lift the prop. Fixed prop is no good for their intended audience.


----------



## Tarponhead (Mar 18, 2018)

texasag07 said:


> A oil and filter change once a year is definitely easier than adding oil after every trip, plus you don’t have to worry about not having enough oil to run the boat.


once a year if you dont use your engine like me. No way I could go a year, and at $100+ per change.... aint gonna do it.


----------



## Tarponhead (Mar 18, 2018)

BassFlats said:


> I just got back from the dealer with the new beast. The dealer said his calls today have been 50/50 on wanting to sell the etec off their transoms and buying
> View attachment 137178
> engines before they run out.


Damn that looks good, what hull?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> A oil and filter change once a year is definitely easier than adding oil after every trip, plus you don’t have to worry about not having enough oil to run the boat.


Preach! It’s not a pain but it’s annoying on the frequency.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Tarponhead. It's a Hobie power skiff I just finished refurbishing. This motor is going to alternate between 2 hulls. The brackets make it easier to switch.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Gonna run that new motor today?
Let me know. I may ride beside you.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Why would one need to top off the oil on every trip? Check it? Yes. They don’t burn enough to be concerned with that. You don’t check your oil on the 4 stroke before going out?
And to those that complained their motor was junk. Got a suggestion and some news for you. Maybe a new mechanic is needed. All brands break down, everything man made will break down. Those service centers don’t employ people to wax cowlings and just change oil.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I guess if you are old like me you started with premix. Then the oil injection came around that was a luxury that you fell in love with. Many have disconnected the injection systems on their motors and went back to premix for various reasons. 

Hate to think I have one more thing to track hours on and change oil and filter when I just add a little oil to the tank (if needed) when I load up before I use it.

I have two stroke outboards, weed eater, blower, and chain saw. 
All Old
All Still Run
All Reliable


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

me too. I even have a 2 stroke mower.


----------



## PHKMAN (Mar 1, 2018)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Some people I know have had good luck. My 2007 Etec was trash... I took it to the dealer many times the last year I owned it chasing a cylinder one spark plug that literally would burn off the entire electrode within 4-8 hours at a time, new ECM, new injectors, multiple spark plugs back to back and even more I cant remember now and $2000 later I sold it and bought my Suzuki 4 stroke, which has been great. Its quiet, efficient and I dont have to constantly top off with 2 stroke oil.
> 
> I feel like the Covid crap probably didnt help, but ultimately they were just not selling like they used to with the demand for everyone going the 4 stroke route. The technology in the 4 strokes are getting better and better. My 60 Zuke was I believe 10 lbs lighter than my 60 Etec.


Bummer to hear that you had so much trouble - sounds like you had a lemon. It is a shame that they are exiting the market because they were innovating some nice features into their engines.


----------

